# bitoniau pour les volets



## DearPrudence

Bonjour à tous

Voilà, j'ai une question stupide qui m'a longtemps "tourmentée" mais qui ne m'est revenue à l'esprit que récemment. Alors je profite de ce forum pour la poser et je m'excuse par avance si la réponse était facile à trouver si j'avais cherché un peu.
Bref, j'arrête de tourner autour du pot:
comment appelle-t-on les trucs sur le mur extérieur d'une maison pour maintenir les volets ouverts?

Voilà, c'est tout.   Merci de votre aide.


----------



## LV4-26

Il n'est aucun tourment dont un petit tour de google ne puisse venir à bout. Ce sont des _arrêts de vent. _


----------



## DearPrudence

Merci beaucoup LV4-26. Mais franchement, je me demande combien de personnes connaissent cette expression...


----------



## geve

C'est la première fois que je la lis, moi aussi... Je réalise que j'ai toujours dit "les machins pour coincer les volets"  Plusieurs autres sites de bricolage, travaux etc. semblent confirmer le fait. 
On va pouvoir afficher une saine érudition, maintenant !


----------



## xav

Merci, chère Prudence, grâce à vous nous nous coucherons moins sots !
... et les gens de l'Ile de Wight vont en savoir plus que les continentaux sur ces bitoniaux à coincer les volets !  

Tant que nous y sommes : quelqu'un sait-il pourquoi ils prennent souvent la forme du buste d'un homme au chapeau rond ?
(j'ai l'impression d'exagérer un peu, mais, franchement, ça me chiffonne depuis longtemps)


----------



## geve

ah ? tiens, c'est marrant : je me souvenais plutôt de bustes de femmes... Il faudra que je vérifie. 
C'est peut-être régional ? (_ils ont des chapeaux_ _ronds_... Non, je ne chanterai pas  )


----------



## xav

Ah oui oui, vous avez peut-être raison ! Moi aussi, il faut que je vérifie !
J'aurais rêvé les chapeaux !? Ou il y aurait les deux, pour distinguer les maisons féminines des immeubles masculins ?


----------



## geve

je ne pense pas... la maison à laquelle je pense en particulier, était dans le temps un presbytère


----------



## Hakro

xav said:
			
		

> Ah oui oui, vous avez peut-être raison ! Moi aussi, il faut que je vérifie !
> J'aurais rêvé les chapeaux !? Ou il y aurait les deux, pour distinguer les maisons féminines des immeubles masculins ?


Avez-vous déjà vérifié ? Je suis intéressé !


----------



## Anne345

Pour les puristes, les volets n'ont généralement pas de système d'attache, puisqu'ils sont à l'intérieur de la fenêtre. Ce sont les contrevents qui sont à l'extérieur. 
Le système d'attache est un tourniquet si la rotation se fait parallèlement au mur : "tourniquet de contrevent : pièce de métal plate découpée en forme de S, tournant sur l'extrémité d'une tige et servant à maintenir ouvert un volet." 
Pour les autres, dont les hommes ou les femmes, on doit pouvoir parler de "soupape : pièce de fer montée à bascule, servant à fermer une ouverture quelconque."
Personne ne connait de serrurier ?


----------



## nopal

Bonjour 
Pour les persiennes , comme on dit ,aussi, chez moi , à Lyon -enfin ma grand-mère le disait -il y a ce que je connais comme "arrêtoirs "
Je ne sais pas si il faut un "E"


----------



## ruru

Bonjour, 
Moi je connais ces trucs que comme "têtes de bergères"...


----------



## geve

Anne345 said:
			
		

> Pour les puristes, les volets n'ont généralement pas de système d'attache, puisqu'ils sont à l'intérieur de la fenêtre. Ce sont les contrevents qui sont à l'extérieur.
> Le système d'attache est un tourniquet si la rotation se fait parallèlement au mur : "tourniquet de contrevent : pièce de métal plate découpée en forme de S, tournant sur l'extrémité d'une tige et servant à maintenir ouvert un volet."
> Pour les autres, dont les hommes ou les femmes, on doit pouvoir parler de "soupape : pièce de fer montée à bascule, servant à fermer une ouverture quelconque."
> Personne ne connait de serrurier ?


Mince, je ne connais aucun puriste !!

Il semblerait que le tourniquet soit une partie de l'arrêt de vent, la partie mobile pour être précise... Exemple sur ce site : 
_Une fois l'arrêt de vent enfoncé dans le scellement chimique, rabattez le tourniquet sur le volet et bloquer le tout avec la butée_

Et cet autre site répertorie les différentes sortes de mécanismes : 
_Les organes d'arrêt en façade sont par arrêts à broche, à tourniquet, à bascule et à paillettes._

Quant à "arrêtoir" il semblerait que ce soit un terme plus général, mais qui peut s'appliquer à ce contexte :
Arrêtoir : n. m. XIXe siècle. Dérivé d'_arrêter._TECHN. Dans un mécanisme, saillie, butée fixe ou taquet limitant le mouvement d'une pièce mobile.

et maintenant, la question subsidiaire : où est-ce que je peux me procurer des arrêts à paillettes ??  

PS: Hakro, pour ma part je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de vérifier, mais je suis quasiment sûre... il faudra attendre la belle saison


----------



## geve

ruru said:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Moi je connais ces trucs que comme "têtes de bergères"...


Mais oui !! Voilà, mes petites femmes qui arrêtent le vent sont des bergères ! 
Une recherche google "tête de bergère" confirme le fait. Je dois toutefois préciser que les miennes -de bergères- sont blanches et aux contours beaucoup plus flous (ce sont des bergères âgées...) ; il faudra que je vérifie si elles ont bien des chapeaux.

Merci Ruru ! (et bienvenue sur le forum  )

Alors, Xav, ce seraient des bergers, par chez vous ?  
(on ne sait toujours pas pourquoi des bergères, d'ailleurs)


----------



## xav

... faut que je retourne en province ! Je vous dirai...

En tout cas, ils doivent être bretons, car ils ont des chapeaux ronds, dans mon souvenir !
Y a-t-il des bergers bretons ? Ont-ils des chapeaux ronds comme les autres Bretons ?
Et pourquoi des bergers ? Parce qu'ils _gardent _les persiennes ? Mettant les contre-vents à l'abri, justement, des effets du vent ?
En tout cas, ces bergères me font penser à la Tour Eiffel, qu'Apollinaire appelait "la bergère des nuages"... 
A défaut de lui coller tout en haut une gigantesque "tête de bergère" (ce qui serait pourtant logique), on pourrait y mettre une girouette de bonne taille... comme ça, on saurait d'où vient le vent !
bouff ! Je déraille ! J'espère qu'Agnès ne sourcillera pas trop !


----------



## Lezert

chez moi, on dit des "valets", mais apparemment, le terme technique est bien "tête de bergère" ou "tourniquet" suivant le modèle.
voir ici:
http://www.lapeyre.fr/Lapeyre/dispatcher?ctx=17&event=displayCategory&nextObjectKey=CG\WEBLAP0998.14_SE_cat_secubois
ou
http://www.mermier.com/html/quincail/ref/arret.htm


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Valets ! Oui ! Moi, je dis (fautivement) "cavaliers".


----------



## geve

Et il y a des "arrêts marseillais" aussi !
Donc, peut-être que les arrêts de Xav sont des valets (bretons ?...), et les miens des bergères... Bon, la prochaine fois, je prends une photo.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Sans doute y en a-t-il à Marseille aussi (mais moins jolis il me semble, des bouts plats en forme de feuille qui pivotent parallèlement au mur), mais je parlais de valets (faux cavaliers !) "bretons" qui sont des bustes qui pivotent (tête en haut/tête en bas) perpendiculairement au mur.


----------



## geve

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Sans doute y en a-t-il à Marseille aussi (mais moins jolis il me semble, des bouts plats en forme de feuille qui pivotent parallèlement au mur), mais je parlais de valets (faux cavaliers !) "bretons" qui sont des bustes qui pivotent (tête en haut/tête en bas) perpendiculairement au mur.


Oui tout à fait, c'est ce que semble dire le deuxième lien fourni par Lezert (il marche, celui-ci !  ) : les marseillais sont parallèles au mur, tandis que les bergères et les valets sont perpendiculaires. 
Il me semble que les arrêts les plus récents dans la maison aux bergères à laquelle je pense, sont des marseillais. Ce sont les plus modernes !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ah oui ! L'arrêt "tête de bergère" c'est tout à fait ça. Merci Lezert.


----------

